# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  Hand Proprioception and Touch Interfaces (HAPTIX) profram, DARPA, USA

## Airicist

DARPA

Hand Proprioception and Touch Interfaces (HAPTIX)

engineering.case.edu/ebme/tyler

Dustin Tyler

----------


## Airicist

Restoring natural human sensation in amputees

Published on Oct 30, 2013




> A prosthetic hand that the wearer can feel like it is their own hand. Sensation is restored by three small electrodes implanted on the peripheral nerves of the residual limb. The sensation feels like natural sensation in the user's phantom hand. With the addition of sensation, the prosthetic hand begins to feel more like a part of the user's body.

----------


## Airicist

Restoring the sense of touch

Published on Oct 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Can modern prosthetics actually help reclaim the sense of touch?

Published on Feb 13, 2015




> Prosthetic limbs have long been clunky, acting more as appendages than extensions. But modern technology is now helping amputees rediscover their sense of touch. Miles O’Brien, who lost his own arm in an accident last year, takes a look at new advances in the field.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Creating a Prosthetic Hand That Can Feel"
DARPA’s HAPTIX program aims to develop a prosthetic hand that’s just as capable as the original

by Dustin J. Tyler
April 28, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Prosthetic hand restores amputee's sense of touch

Published on May 19, 2016




> Igor Spetic lost his right hand in an industrial accident. Then he started working with Dustin J. Tyler, a researcher in human-machine interaction, to help develop an experimental haptic prosthetic that lets Spetic feel sensations in his missing hand.
> 
> To make the prosthetic work, Tyler tapped into Spetic’s nervous system. Implanted electrodes in the right forearm make contact with three nerves at 20 locations. Stimulating different nerve fibers produces realistic sensations: When one spot is stimulated, he feels a touch on his right palm; another spot produces sensation in his thumb. Thin-film force sensors in the device’s index and middle fingers and it’s thumb can trigger the corresponding nerve stimulation.

----------


## Airicist

Article "HAPTIX program underway to create prosthetic hand system that moves and feels like a real hand"

by Open Source Robotics Foundation
September 9, 2016

----------

